# Smoke Daddy or Smoke Pistol?



## tjohnson

Is one better than the other?

Advantages/Disadvantages?

Do they produce creosote?


Thanks!


Todd


----------



## jjwdiver

Hmmmm.  Great question, hope you dont mind if I hang out and wait for some answers with ya.


----------



## pignit

I can give you some info on the SD. It does create creosote but only in the unit itself and in the pipe leading into the smoker. Once the smoke reaches the smoker it disipates into a larger opening with a hot draft to move it through without creating any creosote on the food or inside the smoker. Anytime wood smolders it's gonna create some creosote so I can see why it ends up in the SD itself. Never been a problem in the smoker. I've been happy with mine when I've used it. Comes in handy.


----------



## nwdave

What ^^^^ said.  I've used my SD Big Kahuna 3 times since receiving it 1 1/2 weeks ago.  There's definitely a learning curve involved, at least for me.  I think I might have mounted it in the wrong location.  BUT, it's easier to achieve the blue smoke standard.  I'm satisfied with it's results.  Definitely creosote present in the SD, but not on the meat, that I can tell.  It gets a thumbs up from me.  I know absolutely nothing about the pistol, so I can offer no comment or comparison.

~Dave


----------



## hoser

I've used the smoke daddy quite a bit, and find it to be a PITA. Don't care what the literature says, you are not going to get 4 hours of smoke out of the large smoke daddy.

Here's something cheap you might want to try that will definitely give you ten hours of uninterrupted cold smoke.

Check out the video here...Treeje, a member here turned me on to this thing.
http://www.macsbbq.co.uk/CSG.html


----------



## thadius65

I have the Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna and love it.  As stated, no 6 hour smokes, but great for supplimental to a gasser, or as a cold smoker.  I use traeger pellets with excellent success.  I also use chips once in awhile.  I find that after using that throwing it in a bucket of water to sit for a few days provides best and easiest cleanup.

Good luck.


----------



## tjohnson

I read in numerous threads that you have to tap on the Smoke Daddy to keep it going.  True/False?

I also like the Sawdust Smoke Generator, but not too thrilled to send my $$$ overseas, without seeing one first.

PLEASE, keep the opinions coming!!


THANKS!


Todd


----------



## formerlyfatguy

I have the Big Kahuna and love it.
From my understanding, the Smoke Pistol can only use their cartridges, so that's an added expense.
The Smoke Daddy uses wood chips or pellets.


----------



## donnylove

I had the smoke pistol and tried to use it briefly on a Brinkmann gas grill.  IMO, the pistol was poorly made.  I worked okay for a while and I admit it was a poor plan (gas grill didn't really seal well enough, nor did it draw smoke through the chamber), but the pistol broke down pretty quickly anyway.  I ended up buying an MES and using the pellets out of the pistol cartridges in that.


----------



## nickelmore

Not sure about the smoke times,  I have a home built unit that sort of resembles a smoke daddy.

I can burn pellets, chips or large chunks.  

I have an adjustable air supply and tend to run it pretty high.   The more air, the more smoke.   

You do need to clean out the pipe that feeds into the smoker almost every time.   Pretty easy to do, I use a propane torch, heat up the inside goop and push a piece of paper towel through it with a screwdriver.

I also extended the pipe inside the smoker about 6 inches so it gets more centered under my baffle.

The last time I used it, I used a hickory chunk that was about 3x3 that combined with chips and pellets lasted quit a long while.

Unless you have the materials laying around the prices do not seem too out of line.


----------



## aeroforce100

nickelmore;441516 said:
			
		

> Not sure about the smoke times,  I have a home built unit that sort of resembles a smoke daddy.
> 
> Instructions and diagrams/pictures would be nice.


----------



## marknb

I bought a Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna last year, and I've had mixed results.  I have it installed on my MES/Centro 30" electric smoker for cold smoking sausage (burner in the unit doesn't smoke very well at those low temps).

The first time I used it, I got it up and running no sweat, but I left the air pump valve wide open.  That allows the unit to put out the max amount of smoke, and all the chips and pellets I used were gone, and as a result my snack sticks were a little funky tasting. They're not supposed to get heavy smoke anyways, but they did in that case.  

I think my smoke chamber is too small to leave the pump valve on wide open, even with the smoker vent fully open.  So, what's required is some fiddling with the air flow, I've tried to get the thing set so its the minimum amount coming out of the pump to keep the smoke going.  This has resulted in some poor smoke generation on some Cotto Salami (buffalo meat, yum) - another sausage that thankfully doesn't require a lot of smoke, and they turned out great.  I had to go out, and couldn't sit on the thing to make sure it stayed lit. 

The last experience was the best, nice smoked bacon!  the Smoke Daddy worked well for this, but it did go out a couple times because I was fiddling with air flow again.  Luckily I was home and was there to watch the progress.  

There's a great vid on youtube of a guy using a Big Kahuna with a garbage can smoker, though the vid series is mostly about making bacon:


----------



## tjohnson

I need something I can count on while gone or sleeping.  I can't watch bacon smoke for 10 hours.

Sounds like both units have their limitations.


TJ


----------



## q dawg

I've got a Smoke Daddy 8" that I use on my GOSM and Brinkmann vertical all of the time....yes you do have to tap on it occasionaly....I have been using pellets for the smoke ...I bought a commercial cleaner that I spray on it after a smoke and can clean it up in about 15 mins. very easy !!!

Sounds like a lot of folk are doing over kill .....they have smokers the size of mine or smaller and are buying and trying to use the Big Kahuna....waaaaay over kill...in fact if it wasn't for being able to use chunks and have a little longer smoke...you would have to have a pretty good size smoker or a smoke house to justify buying the Big Kahuna....I didn't think in my case that 'MORE IS BETTER!"....love using my Smoke Daddy....don't really know about the smoke pistol.....but, if I'm satisfied with what I've got.....not going to waste time looking further.....just my opinion !!!

Q Dawg


----------



## nwdave

You're probably quite right about the size, but, there it is.  I have a Big Kahuna and just have to learn what air setting is correct.  I didn't expect smokes longer than 4 hours anyway.  The instructions mention tapping the barrel every 30 minutes or so with a screwdriver.  No surprise there.  Two questions for you;  1:  What commercial cleaner are you using and 2:  where do you have it mounted on your GOSM?  

Since my door swings right to left, I have it mounted on the right side, half way between the lower right vent and the front, same level as the smoker box position inside.  

I plan to take on one suggestion and lengthen the inside pipe piece to reach over towards the center of the GOSM.


----------



## travcoman45

I built a smoke generator similar ta the smoke daddy.  Took a bit a fine tunin but is great on my fridge conversion what I make sausage, bacon an ham in.

It will produce a bit a creosote but that dosn't get inta the smoker.  Never used a smoke pistol so can't say ya er na ta it.

I use a mixture a chips an pellets an easily get over 4 hours a smoke with mine.  Guess I can't say just how long it will go cause most a the sausage I make will smoke fer bout 4 hours.  I've always got chips an pellets left when I clean it out so I'd guess 6 hours er more.

The art of smokin always requires some fiddlin round otherwise everbody wood do it.  That be the difference between smoked foods an oven food!


----------



## tjohnson

travcoman45,

Can you post a pic of your "Self Engineered Smoke Generator"?


Thanks!


Todd


----------



## thadius65

I don't tap on it, I use a 10" nail to drive down into the pellets from top to screen in the bottom to ensure air flow.  But I tend to get a bit overkill on things...


----------



## tjohnson

Didn't they kill Dracula with a 10" Spike!??!?!

TJ


----------



## hoser

All I can tell you is that I have one, and am pleased with it. They shipped it from the UK and it arrived within a week, exactly as advertised.
If you need to know more, try to pm Treegje..he's been using it longer than anyone I know of.


----------



## travcoman45

Here's an overall shot:



If ya look at my blog site there's a bit on there how I built it.


----------



## tjohnson

Are those "All Terrain Tires"?

Self Propelled?

Looks way Cool!


Thanks for the pic


Todd


----------



## pignit

Is that a smoker or a time machine?
Shweeeeeeet!

PS... if your not gonna be around the SD while it's smokin you can hang the pump on the side of it and the vibration will keep things moving.


----------



## treegje

On the box is written 10 hours
In reality I have obtained 12 hours
Special sawdust is not necessary,I've never had a case where the fire was extinguished
For me he may produce more smoke,but then you smoke 2 or 3 laps
It is suitable for small rooms; you can use it in a cardboard box if you want to

he produces almost no warmth


I would say look at my website, but there are still no cold smoked things on it, still too comes


----------



## dave from mesa

How much is this in american dollars?


----------



## q dawg

My Smoke Daddy mounts on the right side (door handle side) in the middle of the side and just above the water pan.

The cleaner I use is Procter and Gambles' "Professional" institutional "DAWN" Power Cleaner...around my area it is carried at Gordon Food Service (GFS).

Hope that helps.....!

Q Dawg


----------



## q dawg

Almost forgot.....the reason I have stuck with any device using chips or chunks is the availability of sawdust is not abundant around my area.....chips and chunks almost sell at any convenience store around here....they are sold everwhere, so no search for a supply ....also there are several Traeger dealers too so pellets again are widely available......!

Q Dawg


----------



## nwdave

Q Dawg, both of your posts helped.  I have a rather large stock of chips, chunks and 20 lb bags of Traeger pellets will last A LONG TIME.  
And let's not forget the Apple Tree, Pear Tree and Concord Grape I have that contribute annually to my smoking stash
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  Sawdust is just not a viable option.

After asking you about your cleaner, I tried out my favorite, Krud Kutter, and the residue just flowed off.  A little action with the steel wool and it's all good.

Now where did I put my 7/8 hole saw?


----------



## marknb

Now that's a great idea!


----------



## hoser

Dave, I'm not absolutely sure, but I believe it should be close to 1.5xpounds.
It varies a bit day to day.
So if it's 25 pounds, i'd expect to be charged around 40 bucks


----------



## chopjaw

Has the Smoke Daddy been redesigned?  Added Air pump and spring in the middle to help with airflow?


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---Redesigned, but it's still capable of putting out some Beautiful Creosote, and getting all gummed up.

AMNPS is the way to go. Proven by Thousands around the world.

Bear


----------



## fwismoker

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Redesigned, but it's still capable of putting out some Beautiful Creosote, and getting all gummed up.
> 
> AMNPS is the way to go. Proven by Thousands around the world.
> 
> 
> Bear


Not true, lizzie is correct the new model is fine and the trick is lump....plus pre heating with lump before adding chips / chunks.

I use a little lump mixed with the wood to feed it...just get it hot with lump first


----------



## Bearcarver

FWIsmoker said:


> Not true, lizzie is correct the new model is fine and the trick is lump....plus pre heating with lump before adding chips / chunks.
> 
> I use a little lump mixed with the wood to feed it...just get it hot with lump first


That's a matter of opinion. And Everybody has one.

I tried it both ways & gave my $100 Junk Big Kahuna away.

I'll stick to the AMNS & AMNPS. It is the best at making Great smoke for a long time (11 hours) on the Market.

Also a Sponsor of SMF.

I don't believe Smoke Daddy is a Sponsor.

BTW: I'm done with this conversation. My views on the Smoke Daddy are known.

Bear


----------



## fwismoker

Bearcarver said:


> That's a matter of opinion. And Everybody has one.
> 
> I tried it both ways & gave my $100 Junk Big Kahuna away.
> 
> I'll stick to the AMNS & AMNPS. It is the best at making Great smoke for a long time (11 hours) on the Market.
> 
> Also a Sponsor of SMF.
> 
> Bear


Yep and i'm glad you found something that worked well for your particular smoker and situation.   Todd is a great guy and Dennis is a great guy.   I hate to see someone bad mouth another product/company is all.    Different kinds of smokers and they both have different attributes.   People like myself and many others have found how to make the Big Kahuna work well for them just like the amazen has for you...so lets leave it at that.  Happy smoking to all!     FWIW    I believe Smoke Daddy is a sponsor as well.


----------



## mr t 59874

FWIsmoker said:


> Not true, lizzie is correct the new model is fine and the trick is lump....plus pre heating with lump before adding chips / chunks.
> 
> I use a little lump mixed with the wood to feed it...just get it hot with lump first


FWI and lizzie are both correct.   Depending on what you are smoking and your skills, a long, thin smoke is not always desired.

 The AMNPS and Smoke Daddy's are both good smoke generators and I use both frequently.  I did a test on both to determine how much creosote both produced under different conditions. AMNPS & Smoke Daddy Myths?  

Rather than debate whether one is better than the other or one creates creosote and the other doesn't,   I suggest everyone do their own test.  If you have a generator that works well for you, stick with it.

Tom


----------



## pineywoods

FWIsmoker said:


> FWIW    I believe Smoke Daddy is a sponsor as well.


They are not a sponsor


----------



## fwismoker

Pineywoods said:


> They are not a sponsor


My bad, I just remembered from when they were.  I still like the product though, some just don't know how to use it right.


----------



## Bearcarver

FWIsmoker said:


> My bad, I just remembered from when they were.  I still like the product though, some just don't know how to use it right.


Yup some of us are just too stupid to use it, so we're forced to use the AMNPS---Forever.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fwismoker

Well good everyone is happy with what they use....Maybe the bad mouthing of companies and products can stop now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Well I hope and pray anyway.


----------



## fvbountyhunter

Try an SI smoker close to air tight  a set it and forget it smoker Love mine


----------

